# Water resistant.. better yet, PROOF (if you dare)?



## Keith Gebhardt (Dec 27, 2007)

So i was in the midst of looking for a cheap alternative to keeping water off my camera while im out shooting sports. Somtimes it rains, but mostly snows due to i shoot alot of skiing and snowboarding events.

Well i found this:

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/522728/buying_condoms_for_my_electronics/

The neat thing is he actually goes UNDER water with it. Not so quite sure i would trust that so much with a $5k rig considering im sure 9/10 of us on here know there latex and are not unbreakable. But for the daring soul go try it let me know how it worked =)

Anyway... to stay on track here. The condom idea works well. Really well infact for rain in snow. your fingers still get cold but it allows you to navigate your buttons rather easily through the rubber latex. the viewfinder will be a bit hazed out if you will.. but my alternative to that since i was not going under water and simply using it as a water resistor, cut a square arouund the viewfinder. 

For the lense part. i simply used a standard uv haze filter that you would normally find on my lenses to begin with just to protect them from dust, dirt, scratches..etc. but with the filter and the condom you still get a pretty clear image. Infact.. surprisingly>>> I get a clearer picture on my 70-200 f/2.8 with the uv filter, and 2 condoms over the lense then just having my standard 18-55 f/3.5 kit lense on. Kinda surprised me there.


All in all, this method works great for a quick and cheap alternative to protect your cameras or any other electronics from wet, damp, and well mositured inviroments. 

O and to ensure optimal quality of your condoms, next time your in the shoe dept. at boscoves, grab a handful of those little moisturizer gell packs in show boxes and throw them in the 1st condom you put over your camera. to ensure no moisture builds up in there as well. =)

Hope people found this helpful. =)


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Dec 27, 2007)

haha 15 views and no1 found this helpful.???


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 27, 2007)

he needs a hobby...


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Dec 27, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> he needs a hobby...


 

ya id say so.. but its a simple idea that works well, wouldnt you say?

ya you might look funny at a shoot with condoms rapped around your camera. but if anyone says anything.. ask them for money to buy you a housing then you wont look funny. 

other ways ive done in the past was just to take a plastic bag and use rubberbands. but honestly that didnt help nearly as good as the condom idea. plus keeps the moisture out keeping the equip dry. 

if anyone as any other solutions please inform me.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 27, 2007)

i wouldn't put my photo equip in a condom, never had one break on you? i think it would be just as scary


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 28, 2007)

Just dont have any lying around to try...and I live in a desert. Rain? there ain' no stinking rain. LOL CUTE though.


----------

